# Deca/tren cycle



## shapy (Nov 9, 2011)

any advices, ideas,warnings about a deca/tren cycle?
I was thinking at 300deca and 100tren per week. I ask about test to go with deca but I can't find at my guy. So??


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 9, 2011)

Stats, cycle history, etc.?

Read the stickies in this forum and you should learn a lot.


----------



## mc63s (Nov 10, 2011)

shapy said:


> any advices, ideas,warnings about a deca/tren cycle?
> I was thinking at 300deca and 100tren per week. I ask about test to go with deca but I can't find at my guy. So??



terrible cycle. post your stats.


----------



## shapy (Nov 11, 2011)

27 5'9 180 , been lifting around 8 years


----------



## mzack (Nov 12, 2011)

shapy said:


> 27 5'9 180 , been lifting around 8 years



test needs to be the base of every cycle .do you know anything about pct ?this is your first?


----------



## shapy (Nov 14, 2011)

mzack said:


> test needs to be the base of every cycle .do you know anything about pct ?this is your first?



I did 2 cycles of deca previously..  and never actually run test.


----------



## rennybig (Nov 15, 2011)

deca or tren should never be run without test .
what were your gains like on the first cycles , and did you have any problems with reduced sex drive?


----------



## GBtom (Nov 16, 2011)

how much did you gain on each cycle , and how much of the gains did you keep?


----------



## shapy (Nov 17, 2011)

I didn't make huge gains. my goals was to maintain weight


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 18, 2011)

Firstly test doesn't need to be run as a base at all... internet crap. Sure you should have some in there for libido etc.

My pic is not good but ok... anyway been on 750mg deca and 300mg test and I am 15 pounds heavier than that pic and in better condition (6ft 2 242 pounds). I was on the opposite and was puffy and moonfaced. My libido is high and I feel great. I use an anabolic as my base and add test when needed. Sure high test can be great too... as long as you have GH in your blood. As I have just started GH for the first time at only 2IU not gonna up the test till that is more 5IU.

Although I am puzzled why you would run deca and want to maintain weight. Were you 'cutting'... trying to lose bodyfat whilst increasing lean muscle, thus, stay about the same weight. 

You don't need tren at your stats. What are you trying to do? What are your goals?

Look into test and masteron, test and anavar etc.


----------



## Lee39 (Nov 26, 2011)

shapy said:


> any advices, ideas,warnings about a deca/tren cycle?
> I was thinking at 300deca and 100tren per week. I ask about test to go with deca but I can't find at my guy. So??



Deca and Tren are both 19-Nor compounds and should never be run together. You really should do your research better, because you could seriously fuck up your liver with that mix. Even if you were running some major liver protection alongside those two, I still wouldn't risk it. 100mg of Tren a week is a silly amount anyway, and you should be taking double that amount minimum if you actually want results. 200mg a week isn't a big amount, and you'd have no significant side problems with that.

I'm not sure how experienced you are, but it sounds like you might be a novice, in which case I'd leave the Tren for later when you're a bit more roid-savvy. If it's a case of wanting a 'stronger' cycle, maybe think of running an oral 'kickstarter' alongside deca and some form of test and stepping up the amounts within sensible limits. Dbol would be a good oral choice because, like the Tren, I'd leave the Anadrol for a later date.


----------

